
Five SQL Server Tips - helenanders26
http://www.helenanderson.co.nz/five-sql-tips/
======
gigatexal
Some of these points need context. The point on truncating needs to also say
that if you have foreign keys it will fail and that truncating really is
something to think about since it’s not logged. In a replicated environment
the truncation will not carry over to subscribers.

